
NASA unveils its futuristic warp drive starship - ca98am79
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/184143-nasa-unveils-its-futuristic-warp-drive-starship-called-enterprise-of-course
======
Bluestrike2
Maybe we'll even find a way to get out from LEO and make our way to the
concept art. Excuse me, the Enterprise.

:(

